# copperhead



## Wade Chandler (Sep 27, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago my roommate and I went up to Waters Creek to scout out a place to fish.  We'd been walking around in the woods for a few hours and had been joking about how we'd probably step on a snake or something.  Well when we were on our way out I was still looking down at the creek to see if we had missed any places and my roommate yells "watch out" and he just about tackled me!  I couldn't figure out what he was doing until he pointed about 3 feet in front of where we had just been and this copperhead was sitting there.  Needless to say I was very appreciative that he was paying attention because we were walking side by side, so he would have stepped on its back about the time my foot was in front of its mouth


----------



## Hawg (Sep 27, 2005)

What did yall do with that nasty critter?


----------



## fredw (Sep 27, 2005)

Beautiful colors on that one!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 27, 2005)

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> The "Fruit of the Looms" would have been wilted!



Wilted wouldn't begin to describe what mine woulda been.

Mine woulda been to throw away.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Sep 27, 2005)

Hawg,
We let him go.  We didn't have anything to kill him with, and he was not the least bit aggressive, so there wasn't really any reason to pick a fight.  As close as we got before we knew he was there, he could have easily bitten either one of us, so we decided just to walk on around and leave him alone.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 27, 2005)

i'd have found some  rock's and started to chunk em at him....


----------



## Hawg (Sep 27, 2005)

I can understand that. Ive done that myself a few times.


----------



## shaggybill (Sep 27, 2005)

Of course, you know what I'm going to say!

 

Good job on letting the little fella go on his merry way. You probably wont ever see him again (or the nasty rats he'll eat)


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2005)

always entertaining


----------



## davidhelmly (Sep 27, 2005)

I saw one in my back yard yesterday just before dark  . I didn't let him go  , He was on his way to snake heaven.


----------



## CAL (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks David!!!!


----------



## Son (Sep 27, 2005)

Darn, what a pretty belt or hatband.


----------



## deuce (Sep 27, 2005)

Shagy Bill I'm with you on letting them go as long as they are not in the neighborhood around houses or kids.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 27, 2005)

*Whew....*

That's a good friend......   
Glad that was as exciting as it got.    
I just don't like venomous critters!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 28, 2005)

deuce said:
			
		

> Shagy Bill I'm with you on letting them go as long as they are not in the neighborhood around houses or kids.



I agree too. Of course it also depends on how scared I am.
If a snake acts agressive towards me ,we've got problems.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## holadude (Sep 28, 2005)

The first nice one gets a place on my wall, or maybe as backing on a self bow, but after that, the dude lives.  Little ones always live on.
No reason to kill it unless you're going to eat it and use the skin.
Around houses or children changes the rules a bit.  They always get "Relocated" then.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Sep 28, 2005)

he'll probably bite me next time I come out in the dark on that Waters Creek Road.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Wade.........*

_WHOA!!!!!!!!!!_    

Man, that is a "BIG 'UN"!!!!!!!!!

Hope he's dead now.......


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 28, 2005)

*Ya'll let him go*

  Dang don't get along with copperhead's and Rattles but oh well if I go to waters edge I got em on me mine now.
     
 TIM i like the new avatar makes ya look real professional


----------



## hambone44 (Sep 28, 2005)

Wade Chandler said:
			
		

> Hawg,
> We let him go.  We didn't have anything to kill him with, and he was not the least bit aggressive, so there wasn't really any reason to pick a fight.  As close as we got before we knew he was there, he could have easily bitten either one of us, so we decided just to walk on around and leave him alone.




Good job. I would have too.


----------



## raghorn (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't practice catch and release on venomous snakes, I exterminate....


----------



## Hawg (Sep 28, 2005)

TIM i like the new avatar makes ya look real professional[/QUOTE]

Stop it, Your killin' me


----------

